

Android apps for tasks, goals, TODOs etc - infiniteseeker

I am looking for apps (ad free, paid are ok) that are good for using for tasks&#x2F;todo lists&#x2F;goals etc. I use org-mode in Linux so something that supports exporting files in text mode so I can manually transfer org-mode files back&#x2F;forth would be a &quot;nice to have&quot; but not necessary.  I have tried a few different things but nothing sticks out.
======
stakent
MobileOrg for Android - to be found on Play store or on the fdroid.

No need for exporting, converting etc. Install, set up as prescribed in the
orgmode manual [0], use M-x org-mobile-push and org-mobile-pull.

Enjoy.

[0]
[http://orgmode.org/manual/MobileOrg.html](http://orgmode.org/manual/MobileOrg.html)

------
AbhishekBiswal
Apps I use: Tasks: Any.DO ( Free, No ads ) Calendar : Cal.DO ( ^ with Any.DO
support, Free, No ads ) Notes : Evernote ( Free [Subscription]) You can use
Evernote for noting down goals, etc, and also for other stuff like reminders.

